# Es normal que el ventilador del laptop este siempre prendido ?



## Mimoso

Buenas amigos del foro. Disculpen mi ignorancia del tema. es normal que el ventilador de un laptop este siempre encendido o debe apagar a veces. Esto es porque en mi laptop me di cuenta que prende y apaga a veces. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, ese detalle depende de varios factores. Es decir normalmente el cooler funciona a requerimientos de sobretemperatura cómo en los coches.
Si funciona permanentemente, puede ser por alta temp. ambiente, radiador obstruido por particulas de polvo, recursos del equipo funcionando al 100%(trabajando con video), etc. Chequea la temp. del procesador mediante algún programa o setup de BIOS.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Como te menciona Gudino, es como el electroventilador del automóvil. Si el motor (en este caso el CPU de la laptop) alcanza una temperatura crítica se enciende el cooler para que la cosa no siga subiendo más de temperatura hasta el punto de achicharrarse.

Que se encienda unos segundos (no sé... 20?) y se apague es normal, significa que el CPU procesó, se calentó, lo enfriaron, y sigue funcionando fresquito  hasta que se vuelva a calentar y vuelva a prender el cooler.

Si está prendido todo el tiempo puede ser señal de que no esta logrando enfriar el CPU correctamente por los motivos mencionados, con lo cuál compáralo con el auto... el motor comienza a correr riesgo de fundirse 

En este caso el CPU


----------



## Mimoso

Gracias Gudino , lo haré y comentaré.


----------

